# new bee questions



## octobong007 (Oct 7, 2007)

ok, now i'm new to all this, and as excited as getting my first toy. i got a few plants that i'm rejuving, their leaves are getting dryed out with some yellow on them. i'm preparing a "cocktail" with high nutes. i've also just finished my first hydro-system. trying to find lights i can afford that would still work good.
am i better off transplanting a few of my suffering females to the hydro or leaving them in the soil...and whats ya'lls opinion of using ceder mulch or pebble stones for a medium? i cant find any store that carries that hydroton rocks anywhere...and yes, one more question...is it ok to run the pump 4 hours on and 4 off?help, i need to produce, got a taste of the good stuff and cant stand comercial crap no more no more no more.


----------



## upinarms (Oct 7, 2007)

Well for Hydro, your plants count on the water for nutrients. depending on what system you are using, you add the nutrient solution to the reservoir. This site has an excellent Grow Guide, filled with a lot of information on this subject. I have an Ebb and Flow system up and running and it was completely cheap to construct. Try out the guide!!!  As well there are a lot of members with guides,try those too or just wait for a more useful post..


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 7, 2007)

i'm using a drip system at 6 gph.  still not sure of the medium, mulch or pebble stones are whats convenient, needing input on either of those mediums.  i got baby's, but i'm leaning towards transplanting some ladies in that i already harvested-but left some for rejuvenation...they gettin some pretty mint colored leaves.  for my solution, i'm thinking "miracle grow patio", "expert multi-purpose plant food", and a little epsom salt.

i'm kicking around running the pump 1 hour on and 1 hour off with the mulch.  for the lights, gonna go for 2 120 watt grow lights outta lowe's hardware, and 4 75 watt floro grow lights...one in each corner.  with a little fan in there for cooling.  for lighting i'm thinking 18/6 whether i use the ladies or the babies.  my system is for 4 plants.

if anyone can find an improvement, please yell it at me...as long as i can afford it, it'll be done.  thanx...light-em-up-boyz:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 7, 2007)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> i'm using a drip system at 6 gph. still not sure of the medium, mulch or pebble stones are whats convenient, needing input on either of those mediums. i got baby's, but i'm leaning towards transplanting some ladies in that i already harvested-but left some for rejuvenation...they gettin some pretty mint colored leaves. for my solution, i'm thinking "miracle grow patio", "expert multi-purpose plant food", and a little epsom salt.
> 
> i'm kicking around running the pump 1 hour on and 1 hour off with the mulch. for the lights, gonna go for 2 120 watt grow lights outta lowe's hardware, and 4 75 watt floro grow lights...one in each corner. with a little fan in there for cooling. for lighting i'm thinking 18/6 whether i use the ladies or the babies. my system is for 4 plants.
> 
> if anyone can find an improvement, please yell it at me...as long as i can afford it, it'll be done. thanx...light-em-up-boyz:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


 
You won't want to use mulch in a hydro system. The mulch will break down and cause you a lot of pH problems.

Walmart sells rocks called "River Rock" in the gardening center. That's the size of rock you want to use. Pebbles can foul a pump.

Rinse the river rock really, really well and get all the small stuff off it.

Again, it's to prevent fouling your pump.

As for nutes, I would suggest not using the stuff you mentioned. Good quality hydroponic nutes are worth every cent you pay for them.

I can vouch for General Hydroponics "Flora Series" nutes. It's one of the best made.

I would also suggest taking cuttings from your females and rooting them to start with fresh clones. Your grow will be much easier to control with a new batch of small plants.

If you're using a 6 gph rate on each plant, that's a little excessive. Half that would be plenty and would increase the oxygen to the root system.

With a drip system, it's better to leave it on 24/7 with a good controlled rate. Cutting it off isn't necessary and gives your drip heads one more chance to clog.

Good luck! Ask all the questions you need to.

I would strongly suggest that you buy Dr. Howard Resh's book "Hydroponic Food Production" and read it a bunch of times. It's considered the "Bible" of Hydroponics in many circles. You'll love the pics anyway. They always make me start designing new systems when I look at them.

I would also suggest that you read several grow guides and buy a good MJ grow book. All of that will increase your knowledge of growing and would help lessen any problems you may run across.


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 10, 2007)

so i dont over-water, i'll be getting separate regulator valves for each line coming out...and i know, this is a retarded question...but how will i know i have the proper amount of water going to each plant.  like a small stream?  literally a "fast" drip?  i know these are lame questions, i just want to do this right.  help.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 10, 2007)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> so i dont over-water, i'll be getting separate regulator valves for each line coming out...and i know, this is a retarded question...but how will i know i have the proper amount of water going to each plant. like a small stream? literally a "fast" drip? i know these are lame questions, i just want to do this right. help.


 
The water supply should keep the root zone cool and wet. No stream is ever needed. With a 24/7 supply, all you need is the equivilant of about 3 gallons per/24 hours per/plant, max. Less for a seedling. With 4 full flowering plants in ebb and flow, I only used 3 gallons a day at the max.

You can take your dripper and put it into a 5 gallon bucket and start with a slow drip. At 24 hours, see how much is in your bucket.

Be careful not to run your pump dry.

Let us know how it goes on your test, man.


----------

